# Which pen to make?



## jptruett (Feb 13, 2008)

Thus far I have only turned ball point pens, but would like to try my hand at turning fountian pens.  My problem is that I haven't a clue as to which pen to try.  I am still fairly new to pen turning and am hoping that someone can recommend a good kit to start with.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Monty (Feb 13, 2008)

Try a Baron, Sedonia, Jr Gent II or Jr StatesmanII.


----------



## Narwhale (Feb 13, 2008)

JP,
It really depends on what you like to write with and the size of your hands.
Got kind of big hands and hate writing with its-bitsy little POS pens.  The el Grande, Churchhill, Gentlemans, El toro and El Presidente fit me REAL good.  The Baron nib holder is too small in diameter to be comfortable for me.  This goes for all the junior pens and American derivatives.
So, for last major pen swamp, made a real sweet el Presidente and the recipicant says it's a desk pen, too big to fit into his shirt pocket.  (It fits into thee front shirt pocket of my xl & xxl shirt.)
SOOOOOOooo, different folks, different pens. 
Look at them, figure out what you would probably like, and go try a couple of them.
Rich S.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 13, 2008)

Just stay away from any that have metal to metal threads.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with Rich, I do not like the metal section on the Jr.Gent series, but I do like the kit and it's probably my favorite (Well, to be honest, the Jr. Statesman)

I like the size and shape of the section on the Churchill series but... Awh, heck with it, y'all know where this is going.


----------



## jeffj13 (Feb 13, 2008)

I also like the Churchill.  Probably my favorite pen.  I have not had the bad experience that others have had, but I don't discount their experience.

Give a churchill a try, but handle it with care.

jeff


----------

